# [TIPP] VolatileImage!



## Sogomn (1. Okt 2015)

Hallo. Ein wichtiger Tipp für alle, die die Java standard-API für Spiele benutzen.
Ich mach' schon seit etwas zwei Jahren Spiele mit Java. Eben gerade hab' ich das erste die Klasse "VolatileImage" statt "BufferedImage" für das Hauptbild auf dem Bildschirm benutzt. Für alle, die Spiele mit Java programmieren, ist das ein Muss!!!
Keine Ahnung, warum ich das nicht früher gemacht habe. Die Frames pro Sekunde sind von knapp 1500 auf gute 4500 gestiegen!
Es wird der GPU-Speicher benutzt. Dadurch kann der Speicher, der dem Bild zusteht manchmal leider gelöscht werden - lässt sich aber natürlich leicht abfangen und das Bild neu erzeugen.
In der Dokumentation findet man ein gutes Beispiel: http://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/api/java/awt/image/VolatileImage.html


----------



## InfectedBytes (1. Okt 2015)

für spiele würde ich lieber auf frameworks zurückgreifen, wie z.b. LibGDX.
Aber trotzdem eine sehr interessante Sache! 
Guter Tipp^^


----------

